# 8163b pto clutch replacement



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

does anyone know of where I can get a service manual that will guide me through replacing the pto clutch? I found owners manuals but they don't tell you how to replace it, just show parts diagram. If anyone has a writeup or advice please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Here ya go 

http://gravelytractorclub.org/index...-tractors/109-800-8000-series-garden-tractors

http://gravelytractorclub.org/image...es-garden-tractors/800_8000_Shop_Man_0779.pdf

PTO removal is under transmission on page 44.

Roger,


----------



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks ******, i actually found that on another post in here. I took the engine off and got the tranny out and man is that thing heavy. I left the axles and everything on it and am taking it to Richards outdoor service tomorrow. He said i could wait and he would have it done in 2 hours. I am buying the pto clutch kit and it is around 450 with everything new. I was going to put it in myself but he said he would only charge me 40 bucks to take it apart and put the new one in, what a deal! I only live about 1 1/2 hours from him so i should get it back in tomorrow. First time the engine or tranny have ever been out of this machine. We have never replace any clutches or even the brakes. Just oil and fluid changes, never broke down and we have had it since 1983 when new.


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

You could not find a better deal anywhere. You had a guardian angle looking out for you.

Roger,


----------



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

Your right, I wouldn't even want to do it myself if someone offered to do it for $40, especially Richards.


----------



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well guys, I got everything done yesterday. I did my part, take off engine and tranny and take to Richards, took Richards about 1 hour and 45 minutes to put the new pto in. got back and put everything back together and it works! I still have to put the seat and hood back on. My part has been about 4 hours. Next time I would definitely do it myself. The guys at Richards are soooo knowledgeable and helpful. I watched the guy do a lot of it so I know I could do it but he made it look really easy. I cant remember his name because it was so unusual but it starts with a B. I have some pics and one of Richard himself if I can figure out how to post them


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

His name is Bjorn


----------

